# Linksys E1000 led lights flashing (blinking)



## rscrsc (Dec 11, 2010)

JI all.

I have a Linksys E1000 router and I am with the following problem: All the lights (except the power led and the internet led) are blinking. I noticed that this happens always when the energy of my apartment goes down and back. It already happened to me 3-4 times and all of them I solved by just removing the linksys energy cable from the back of the modem and plugging it back again.

Now, as I sad, it is happening again but I already tried to plug out and in the energy cable and it not solved the problem.

I already waited to see if it comes back to normal alone (as happened with lkadlec in http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/linksys-router-multiple-flashing-lights-518959.html) but it doesn't.

I already tried to reset and hard reset (30seconds with it on + 30seconds with it off + 30 seconds with it on)

If anyone can help me, I appreciate it.

Thanks

rsc


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

Possibly you mixed up transformers at the power strip and have the wrong one [and thus the wrong voltage/amperage] feeding the router, only time I have seen this when it is not just the router taking a dive.


----------



## swart center (Jan 9, 2012)

Had the same issue. Was moving my modem and router to a new location and accidentally swapped the power cords. Swapped them back and the problem resolved.


----------



## rscrsc (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys.

I ended using the warranty and returning the device to cisco (and getting a new one).

This new one continuous to show the same thing, when my apartment energy go up after going down, the router stays with its lights blanking. So I disconnect and reconnect the energy that solves the issue. 

It is not the ideal but it is working....

rsc


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

put a surge protector between the units power supply and wall socket. Or if you want to go all out put a ups in. just plugged into the wall socket risks the unit.


----------

